# Birmingham 13 X 40 Lathe - $1000.00   Portland OR CL



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/d/birmingham-13x40-metal-lathe/6602196104.html


----------



## Bob Korves (May 30, 2018)

Won't last long at that price...


----------

